# Latch Cube, Crazy Cube or...



## pinturanegra (Oct 24, 2010)

I want to buy one of this cubes but i dont know wich.
• Latch Cube
• WitEden Super 3x3x3 sube or 
• Crazy Cube 3x3x3

What do you think?? 
(also, I really dont know where to buy the Crazy cube, if someone knows I'll be thankful!)


----------



## Charfield (Oct 25, 2010)

It really depends on what you are looking for. I myself have just bought a latch cube and it really quite difficult. I plan on buying 2 crazy cubes this week to make a circle cube. But I don't have the other 2 at the moment, they look cool though. I think if you really want to go for a totally diffrent experience, go for the latch cube .


----------



## whitelynx_nivla (Oct 26, 2010)

both super 3x3 and crazy 3x3 plus is very locky because has many small parts inside.
super 3x3 stickers kindda bad, special for the little triangular shape inside the circle. they came off pretty easy. But i got extra replacement sticker set when buying it 
crazy 3x3 plus dont use stickers (the one you showed on pic is prototype. the final product has colored based like 6 colors mixed gu hong), but the logo will wear off because it's painted.

latch cube in other hand doesnt lock as much as two above.hard to turn when new, but when lubed it turns like a charm.

if you searching for a difficult puzzle, the latch cube is the most difficult for me.

you can buy crazy cube 3x3 plus from witeden also
http://www.witeden.com/goods.php?id=129


----------

